# Metal Musicians gone Post Rock



## Moostifur (May 3, 2012)

In the interest of staying short in the title I say "post rock" but really, I don't know what to call the genre, nor do I want to define it.

My buddies and I have played tech death metal for quite a few years now and are finding the genre change to be very liberating. Don't get me wrong, I still love me my shred, blasts, and guttural vox, but it's nice to be freed from the pressure of competing with quantized drums and midi-esque guitars.

These videos are only guitar, but since this is a guitar forum I'm hoping people will appreciate them. Guitars are Carvins: DC727 & 747. Enjoy? 

http://youtu.be/kAVtykBo6sY

http://youtu.be/E5_BbnNzBOY


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 4, 2012)

That was awesome dude. I'd be interested in hearing the final product


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 4, 2012)

My internet was being ridiculous and wouldn't load more than 1 minute of either of them, but it was pretty sweet (not sure if I'd call it post rock, but it's niiiice).


----------



## LetsMosey (Jun 18, 2012)

In the interest of loving instrumental rock/metal and post-rock/hardcore/ambient stuff (and being bored of traditional radio rock or metal jobs), I would love to offer some free reamps, mixing and mastering for this project of yours. (Just to help break the mundane monotony for me. lol) PM me if you're interested. I intern at a professional commercial recording studio and have access to lots of cool outboard gear and amps and mics, and lots of editing/production/mixing/mastering experience.

These excerpts sound great so far btw


----------



## Flemmigan (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome, awesome stuff. The way the guitar parts work together is very cool. I feel that the tech influence comes out in the way one guitar might play a sort of "rhythm" part while still doing some interesting arpeggios or riffs while the more lead sort of part plays over. In particular, how the part around 1:00 of excerpt 2 sort of evolves into a quasi-harmonized chord progression was really cool. Really liked that tapping riff in the first excerpt. Most of all, great job playing everything so clean; no slop at all from what I could hear.
With some drums and bass I bet this would sound even cooler. The general vibe, very nice, very organic. I'd definitely like to hear more! 
My one critique (which isn't really a criticism per se) is that I think it could sound even better with a slightly thicker tone on the guitars. I liked how the tone was mostly clean, but for the most part it felt just a little bit thin, if that makes sense.


----------

